# Help :)



## YF26 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello, I began having un protected sex on January 8, that was about a week and 1/2 after I got off my period. After that on January 22 I got my period again so I figure I wasn't pregnant my period went away on the 25 and since then I've been having bubble like feelings on my lower abdomen right around my uterous area. Is it posible that I could have gotten pregnant and still got my period right after? Can the " bubble like" movements mean that I'm pregnant?


----------

